# MK TTOC May Meets - BOTH POSTPONED



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Guys

In a continued effort to keep things fresh each month we have decided to offer two options for May 

*Event 1 - Tuesday 25th May 7pm*

First of all a standard evening meet, but on Heath's suggestion we propose we go bowling and have a little friendly banter/rivalry with a team event. Two teams or more with a combined points score. This will take place at the Milton Keynes venue based in the Xscape building (602 Marlborough Gate, Milton Keynes MK9 3XS) Parking is free after 6pm

I suggest that we meet up at *7pm* inside the bowling arena with a view to start bowling at *7.30pm *and have a basket meal between games, before selecting a nearby bar for a cheeky beverage; at which point the winning team can gloat and the losing team can come up with umpteen excuses :roll: :lol:

The cost for 2 games is £8.90 but we can potentially upgrade to get a meal in between on the night, which is about £13 all in with bowling. I can book in advance for the meal too, but they require a £5 per head deposit so I suggest we play it by ear on the night.

1) Charlie&Nic
2) Penny&David
3) James&Lisa
4) Heath & Sam

*Event 2 - Sunday 30th May 7.30am*

This is an early Sunday morning blast along the A413 between Buckingham and Aylesbury - this is a very well known piece of road with the biking fraternity and offers a good workout for the TT, there are some nice fast straights, a bridge where getting air and leaving any breakfast behind is on the cards  and some nice twisty bits to test your ability.

I suggest that we meet at Audi in Bletchley as with last month 7.30-7.45am and have a start point for the drive at Buckingham Tesco leaving around 8am (there is a nice big carpark). The route will take us through Winslow and Whitchurch and into Aylesbury where we can park up at The Watermead, 10 Lakeside, Aylesbury, Bucks HP19 0FU which is a pub just before you enter Aylesbury itself, this will be followed by a blast back along the same route so you can put to use the experience of the run in, to fully exploit your cars potential.

I used to drive this road everyday when I worked in Aylesbury and lived near Buckingham and it is great fun, if anyone wants to suggest extending the route then please feel free, I am conscious that this will not appeal to everyone, but for those that it does appeal to it should be fun, especially if the weather is dry 

1) Charlie&Nic
2) Penny&David
3) Heath & Sam

Let us know what you would like to attend.

Charlie&Nic


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Put us down for both Charlie!

(We can check the route for you on the Sunday morning, as we'll have to drive up it to get to Buckingham!! :wink: )


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

phodge said:


> Put us down for both Charlie!
> 
> (We can check the route for you on the Sunday morning, as we'll have to drive up it to get to Buckingham!! :wink: )


Nice one Penny and David  I shall add you to both lists - we will come to the next Thames Valley meet too 

Charlie


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

ok, me and Lisa are up for the bowling. Not sure about the drive yet tho, as there are a couple things that need doing to the TT before I give it some welly, so depends if thats done or not.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

swfblade said:


> ok, me and Lisa are up for the bowling. Not sure about the drive yet tho, as there are a couple things that need doing to the TT before I give it some welly, so depends if thats done or not.


Nice one James, I will add you both to the list for bowling and just let us know re the drive - it is not going to be anything silly, just take the road at your own pace 

Charlie


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Charlie said:


> we will come to the next Thames Valley meet too


Cool!! 8)


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

WHY OH WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

You always pick the wrong dates at the mo !!!!! :lol: :?

Sunday i will be somewhere near the Stevio Pass i think !! so dont think i can get back from there in time  

Tuesday my wife is working late so am baby sitting my 2 boyz, but i have spoken to the wife and if she can get off early we'll be there (fingers crossed but cant promise).

Hopefully next month i dont have anything on so will be ok :wink:

SAV...


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

I should be okay for Event 2 on the 30th May.

Things may change on the work front but I will keep you informed.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Hi Charlie, not really my neck of the woods but I took the 413 to MK the other week and the pot hole situation is horrendous across most of this end of Bucks! I struggled to get above 40 with any confidence and what should have been a fun trip turned out to be the most frustrating journey I've done yet. I suggest a recon to make sure it's been seen to, or check I'm not talking out of my arse. I don't think I am!

Perhaps some of the Thames Valley guys know better?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

SAVTT240 said:


> WHY OH WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You always pick the wrong dates at the mo !!!!! :lol: :?
> 
> ...


Goddamit Sav 



Wild Woods said:


> I should be okay for Event 2 on the 30th May.
> 
> Things may change on the work front but I will keep you informed.


Cool, I will wait to add you to the list until you know for sure - would be nice to meet you 


badyaker said:


> Hi Charlie, not really my neck of the woods but I took the 413 to MK the other week and the pot hole situation is horrendous across most of this end of Bucks! I struggled to get above 40 with any confidence and what should have been a fun trip turned out to be the most frustrating journey I've done yet. I suggest a recon to make sure it's been seen to, or check I'm not talking out of my arse. I don't think I am!
> 
> Perhaps some of the Thames Valley guys know better?


Cheers Phil, I did the A413 from Winslow to Buckingham last week and it was ok?? will be going again on Tuesday so will keep an eye out - I will have to check the Winslow to Buckingham section as I didn't go on that.

Charlie


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Put myself and my lad Sam down for both please matey


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

heathstimpson said:


> Put myself and my lad Sam down for both please matey


Good man Heath  will you let Sam have a drive  keep the jokes coming I am passing them off as my own and getting a bit of a rep 

Charlie


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Possibly I mean a different route then. I fancy a little drive later so maybe I'll check it out too!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

badyaker said:


> Possibly I mean a different route then. I fancy a little drive later so maybe I'll check it out too!


It would be nice to see you again mate and bring the better half along too  the bowling evening should be fun and I plan to split couples up so there can be some inter-relationship cross team banter 

Charlie


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

OK I was talking out of my arse so sorry about that. I meant the A413 around Amersham and beyond, all the roads around Amersham, Amersham town centre, the A416 out to Berkhamstead and the B roads between MK and Berkhamstead. Looks good on the map, but don't bother!

A413 between Aylesbury and Bucks though is great, you'll need to be doing more than 80 to get any air though. I got tempted and did a little run this afternoon. 

Charlie - might turn up, have to check the diary!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

badyaker said:


> OK I was talking out of my arse so sorry about that. I meant the A413 around Amersham and beyond, all the roads around Amersham, Amersham town centre, the A416 out to Berkhamstead and the B roads between MK and Berkhamstead. Looks good on the map, but don't bother!
> 
> A413 between Aylesbury and Bucks though is great, you'll need to be doing more than 80 to get any air though. I got tempted and did a little run this afternoon.
> 
> Charlie - might turn up, have to check the diary!


Nice one Phil - hope your diary is free 

Charlie


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

I took the A413 out of Aylesbury to our last meet at Swanbourne and it was a cracking road 

Not really up for the Bowling as I play it so infrequently that I need to be drunk to get anywhere near a decent score. That isn't really an option if we drive to the venue.

I fancy the Sunday drive but need to check out my diary too 

Josh


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Super Josh said:


> Not really up for the Bowling as I play it so infrequently that I need to be drunk to get anywhere near a decent score.


Mate, I wouldn't worry about it, I'm shocking at bowling, so is the missis, but its all about having a laugh for me! (if it was about winning, I wouldnt support Watford :lol: )


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

swfblade said:


> Super Josh said:
> 
> 
> > Not really up for the Bowling as I play it so infrequently that I need to be drunk to get anywhere near a decent score.
> ...


+1 Don't worry about it Josh, it's more the opportunity for banter than bowling that this is about  get your name down and stop being a mincer 

v3 of the shiftgate is now fitted and testing nicely  I have fitted some brushes but they got squished so trying a different solution out having mounted them the other way this morning 

Charlie


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie said:


> swfblade said:
> 
> 
> > Super Josh said:
> ...


+1 I'm another shocking bowler but think its always good for a laugh. Last played around five years ago :lol:


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Well both events sound great but sadly will be away on the ittalia tour on the 30th 
have great one !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TTR (Oct 24, 2009)

Sorry Charlie, won't be able to make either this Month, work on the Tuesday and away in Otley for the Bank Holiday.
Catch you next month.
Keith & Sylv


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

davyrest said:


> Well both events sound great but sadly will be away on the ittalia tour on the 30th
> have great one !!!!!!!!!!


No worries buddy, I look forward to hearing all about it - I haven't forgotten about your hardtop mounts, the engineer can do most of it but needs to show them to another company to get part of it done.



TTR said:


> Sorry Charlie, won't be able to make either this Month, work on the Tuesday and away in Otley for the Bank Holiday.
> Catch you next month.
> Keith & Sylv


Sorry to hear that guys :-( catch you at the next one with any luck.

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Anyone else interested in either of these events? at the current numbers I will be looking to postpone both for this month.

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Why?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

swfblade said:


> Why?


  because there aren't many people signed up to come along yet  quite a few are on holiday, will be on the Italy trip or just can't make it.

Charlie


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Why don't you postpone the bowling, and we'll just go to the pub?


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Why cant those that can make it still go bowling? I don't see an issue personally. If not then yeah just down the pub would be better than cancelling IMO.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I am easy either way  the bowling is booked but could always be cancelled if the consensus ended up being to not bowl.

Let's see what hapens early next week re numbers and make a decision together.

Charlie


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Sounds like a plan to me! 8)


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Cool with me!


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Charlie said:


> I am easy either way  the bowling is booked but could always be cancelled if the consensus ended up being to not bowl.
> 
> Let's see what hapens early next week re numbers and make a decision together.
> 
> Charlie


Charlie just to let you know early will be a deffo no/no again, soz.

Italy on sunday as you know & wife working late for tuesday 

Next month will be fine, hopefully you can postpone ??

SAV...

PS... Angela (my wife) not happy :evil: you called her car a BUS  So me thinks you are in for beats [smiley=smash.gif]

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

SAVTT240 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > I am easy either way  the bowling is booked but could always be cancelled if the consensus ended up being to not bowl.
> ...


No worries buddy, thanks for the heads up - oh come on now, it is a bus, a big family bus  :lol:

Charlie


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Sorry for the late reply Charlie - I was holding out for my damaged ribs to get better before committing but unfortunately I'm still suffering and the docs have advised me to avoid any undue stress - sadly this means bowling is definitely out 

Also can't make the 30th as we've got a big family bash on that day so need to get going early.  again.

See you at Penny's meet next week though hopefully


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Charlie, if the weather is like this tomorrow we might be better in a pub garden rather than bowling!!


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Are we moving the bowling to next month due to lack of numbers then Charlie?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

heathstimpson said:


> Are we moving the bowling to next month due to lack of numbers then Charlie?


I think that is best to be honest, the numbers are very low this month for both events, as such I am going to postpone both for this month and come up with something else for June, possibly bowling but possibly something else 

I recommend anyone up for it comes along to Penny's event on June 2nd - we will be 

Charlie


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No need to cancel tomorrow Charlie! We'll just go to the pub and sit in the garden. 

The place we went last month was really nice....


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

phodge said:


> No need to cancel tomorrow Charlie! We'll just go to the pub and sit in the garden.
> 
> The place we went last month was really nice....


I think with the lack of numbers it is best to wait until next month when hopefully more people will be available 

Charlie


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie said:


> heathstimpson said:
> 
> 
> > Are we moving the bowling to next month due to lack of numbers then Charlie?
> ...


Penny's event?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

heathstimpson said:


> Penny's event?


Thames Valley Meet (clicky linky) next Wednesday


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks Paul!

I know it's a bit of a run for you MKers....but it looks like it's going to be a good meet and you are all welcome to come along! Just post up and I'll add you to the list.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

If anyone local cannot make Pennys wonderful meet on 2nd June, there will be a few folks from Tyresmoke meeting at the caldecotte Arms for a general chat from about 1930.


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Dam, I'm 80 years too late... :lol:  8) :twisted:


----------



## TTR (Oct 24, 2009)

Have you sorted this Months meet yet Charkie ?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Not yet mate, will do this week - hope you had a good break.

Charlie


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Any news on June events yet?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Sorry guys been super busy and am working with one of my firends to help them out this week and away on holiday next week so looking to sort something for about the 30th June

I think it will just be drink/meal rather than attempting anything more involved - possibly Furzton Lake Inn - 241 on the meals and loads of parking as well as plenty of outside space if it is nice - An aircooled club meet up there each month and block off a bit of the carpark with their cars 

Charlie


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Any news matey?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

heathstimpson said:


> Any news matey?


Hi Heath

Yeah sorry for the absence of a June date guys, been hectic with being on holiday and keeping the business going.

I am planning one for the week after the Duxford meet on the 18th July so probably looking at the 20/21st - just going to sort a location and will post up - also I am going to pm Penny about combining her Duxford convoy if it makes sense.

Charlie


----------

